# Deleting Books Off My Kindle 3 ??



## wmull10 (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there anyway to delete books that I have already read off my kindle?? Ive went online to my kindle account on Amazon and everything but cant seem to find a way to do it??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If they are Amazon books, they aren't deleted but removed, and they will always appear on your archive.

There are two ways to remove a book. The easiest is to move your cursor down to the title on the home screen, and click left on the directional button. You will get a dialogue box asking if you wish to remove the item.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> If they are Amazon books, they aren't deleted but removed, and they will always appear on your archive.


Is this a book you never want to read again and are wanting to delete from your archive? If so, you can go to the Amazon website and click on:

"Kindle" and then click on "Manage Your Kindle" in the drop down menu.

Scroll down to "Your Orders"
look for the book.....you can sort by title or author or do a search for that title. When you find the title you are looking for click the + sign to expand......on the bottom right of that books information will be a button "delete this title"...

This is permanent and if you do this and later change your mind you will have to re-purchase the book......I have done this a few times on books I know I will never want to touch again.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I don't see the point in deleting a title. Or to put it another way:

Removing from the device sends the book to archive - I liken this to putting the book in storage

Deleting the book as desrcibed above is the equivalent of throwing the book away - if you want it again, you'll need to buiy it again.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Personally I don't see the point in deleting a title. Or to put it another way:
> 
> Removing from the device sends the book to archive - I liken this to putting the book in storage
> 
> Deleting the book as desrcibed above is the equivalent of throwing the book away - if you want it again, you'll need to buiy it again.


When I read DTB I rarely got rid of books. Every once in awhile I would read something so awful that I would get rid of it. There have just been about 3 books that I have read on my Kindle that I hated so much I deleted from Amazon. I disliked them so much I never wanted to even see them in my archive.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've probably permanently deleted around 100 titles.  I have a category on my Kindle called trash and every couple of months I delete everything in there.  It usually consist of free books.  I think I've only deleted 1 or 2 that I've purchased.  Once you've got over 700 books, like I do, it's nice to get rid of some of the clutter.  I was really happy when they made permanent deleting an option.


----------



## wmull10 (Nov 13, 2010)

Pidgeon 92...You Rock !!!


THANK YOU!! THANK YOU !!! THANK YOU !!! I LOVE YOU !!!! I LOVE YOU !!! I LOVE YOU !!!!              

I thought I had finally figured it out when I removed them online from my amazon account manager, but that didn't work.

I'm not a keeper of books and I hate sifting through them to find the ones I haven't read...

I created a finished books category but they still stayed out in the open as well, unless there is a way to fix that too...LOL


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you tried sorting by "categories"? That will put them into the categories you selected for them and only show the books that aren't categorized.


----------



## edcm1 (Jan 16, 2009)

sebat said:


> Have you tried sorting by "categories"? That will put them into the categories you selected for them and only show the books that aren't categorized.


How do you do this? I have created categories on my Kindle and have sorted most of them in, but I'm sure I have missed a few. So, how do I set it up so that once I'm through my category list, only the books not categorized show?

Esther


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

edcm1 said:


> How do you do this? I have created categories on my Kindle and have sorted most of them in, but I'm sure I have missed a few. So, how do I set it up so that once I'm through my category list, only the books not categorized show?
> 
> Esther


Hi Esther . . .welcome!

Check out this post in the Kindle (3rd generation) FAQ thread above. That should answer your question.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

edcm1 said:


> How do you do this? I have created categories on my Kindle and have sorted most of them in, but I'm sure I have missed a few. So, how do I set it up so that once I'm through my category list, only the books not categorized show?
> 
> Esther


In the Home screen...
Toggle up to the top of the screen to where it says...Showing All a# Items.
Toggle right and it will give you...Most Recent First...Title...Author...Collections.
Toggle right to...Collections...then press the square in the middle of the toggle.


----------

